# Excel selects multiple cells in spreadsheet instead of single



## eliztur (May 5, 2010)

I am working in a very large spreadsheet and am having a problem with selecting individual cells. If I put my cursor in one cell it selects 6 more cells to the right as if they were merged while they are not. I am unable to copy formulas out of the single cell as it wants to select all 7. I don't know if it is a bug or what, but it is my 5 year financials and can't start all over. Does anyone have any ideas of what might be wrong? Please help!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Is this on 2007 - theres quite a lot of this problem report across the web, cells above or below being selected and also cells left and right being selected , and does not seem to have a final answer, that I have found. I have no problem with 2003 at all - but do not have 2007 anymore available.

a work around I saw was to:
right click and the menu pops up and then immedaitely left click then just the one cell is selected


----------



## eliztur (May 5, 2010)

Thanks. I will try it. Yes it is in 2007 and doesn't happen everywhere in the sheet. Sometimes in other areas it will select 3 cells and always on a horizontal path to the right. If anyone does hear about a fix please post.

Thanks again!


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Another workaround I've seen is to change the view from Page Layout to Normal. Good luck! :up:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read here 
http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-3948577.php
http://www.tech-forums.net/pc/f9/microsoft-excel-2007-highlights-multiple-cells-181989/


----------



## eliztur (May 5, 2010)

Thanks everybody. This is incredible help and it is a shame that Microsoft doesn't acknowledge the problem.


----------

